# Nononono (by the author of Elfen Lied)



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2010)

> NONONONO
> (That's a link)
> 
> 
> ...





Yes, my first reaction was probably the same as yours. 
"_*The mangaka of Elfen Lied is drawing a manga about SKI JUMPING of all things? What the fuck is this?*_"

I had no idea how a manga about that sport could be entertaining. But I realized this manga has the absurdity necessary to grow on me. 

It also has some surprisingly dark themes, mainly in the flashbacks. 


The art is a bit stiff (well, the characters are), but if you read Elfen Lied you're already used to that.

I don't expect this manga to be very popular, but it's nice to read weekly and I'm really looking forward to each chapter.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

This manga is a big NO. 

kiddin, where can I read it ???


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Mandom said:


> kiddin, where can I read it ???



The big size 7 title is a link


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

..... 

Edit: Oh come on, the girl excel at everything.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

I think there was already a thread for this .


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I think there was already a thread for this .



With the search function as it is, good luck finding it.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah fuck it . 

I might actually give this a try as long as it's light on the fanservice


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't see much fanservice, at least compared to Elfen Lied. Sure there's the occasional perverted stuff or a naked body, but not in a OMG PANTIES way.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

Elfen Lied was okay but it was pretty much just tits and gore . Got annoying after a while .

Well I don't have much interest in sports mangas but I liked Hajime No Ippo even though I never gave a crap about boxing so.. I'll give it a shot . 

Also . It's title is hilarious .


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Nah, I'm on chapter 35 and I didn't see fanservice so far.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

.....how fast do read ???


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

How fast do I read ?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

Didn't you only start a little whle ago ? And you're already 35 chapters in ?


----------



## Frostman (Aug 31, 2010)

About time there was a thread on this awesome manga. Nonomiya is badass. She has lovely facial expressions.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Didn't you only start a little whle ago ? And you're already 35 chapters in ?



Yes, now i'm reading the 61th chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit the brother commited suicide with fire.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 31, 2010)

Most recent chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh crap, crazy disgraced coach _knows_ about Nono. And he has plans...


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Yay. That's a fucking shame.

And I have no clue how she is going to do to resolve this situation. 

.... well now I know.

And it's awesome.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Most recent chapter:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _About the chapter_ 



I lol'd so hard when he was listing the things he's going to do to her. 
He'll be an obstacle for sure, but something or someone will get rid of him, one way or another.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Latest Chapter_ 



And there is also that skier that Nono beat when they were kids. Another obstacle I guess.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone think there's a future for the Emperor and Nono?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 1, 2010)

She will bear his child for sure.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2010)

New chapter out


----------



## Punpun (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh god, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



110 meters with a bad wind. 

It will be hard for nono.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 5, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I think there was already a thread for this .


I made a thread but it was ignored.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Oh god,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well if it was easy it'd be boring, right?

I don't know how realistic jumping good with tail wind is, though


----------



## Frostman (Sep 5, 2010)

Yea i can't follow the ski jumping lingo either, but its still interesting, nevertheless.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2010)

Ski jumping lingo? All you need to know is, whoever jumps further and lands correctly wins. It's not THAT complicated


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2010)

Chapter 72


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2010)

We're at chapter 74 now

I wonder what the next jump will be like.

Nono gotta man(lol) up.


----------



## Robin (Sep 24, 2010)

can anyone explain why this is Seinen?  It has a lot of shoujo cliches. Though it's definitely a guy drawing it. I may be biased too.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

Why it is seinen ? 

Just read the raw, you will understand why.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, there is another thread, but this one is more current. 

chapter 79

this author definitely knows how to do a cliffhanger...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nono was so close to defeat, both professionally and personally... 

i would've never imagined she would just spill everything to kourogi like that, almost. 

Let's give the emperor a hand


----------



## Kirath (Nov 14, 2010)

Can you tell me if austria is mentioned in this manga? :->


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2010)

FUCKING CLIFFHANGER



Kirath said:


> Can you tell me if austria is mentioned in this manga? :->



It is,  there's an Austrian character too I think.
His name was Hans or something


----------



## Kirath (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not really interested in ski jumping, but I find it interesting when my home country plays a part in foreign media, because it rarely happens. So I think I'll check it out. :-3


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2010)

just a random hans?


----------



## Kirath (Nov 15, 2010)

I read 20 chapters and to be honest, it isn't half bad. ^^
But it seems to be full of psychos. oO

Hans Schneider II from Australia.... You've got to be kidding me! >_<
ch.407


----------



## Ceria (Nov 21, 2010)

Read Here

cliffhanger resolved


----------



## Kirath (Nov 24, 2010)

I wonder that nobody notices her breasts. 
just touching Gin


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2010)

just touching Gin

Nono is running out of time. 

Dem tits.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah that's always odd how no one notices that rack, they must assume she's well built physically even though that sort of thing for a skier might be counter productive. then again, having that forward weight might be an advantage


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol forward weight. Emperor must weigh like twice as much as nono, including his chestmuscles


----------



## Ceria (Nov 25, 2010)

i also like how there's more than one guy wanting to get his hands on that supporting weight


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2010)

But what is nono gonna do when she wins the olympics or whatever

HAY GUYS I'M ACTUALLY FEMALE, TROLL'D U

No.

But it will be revealed at some point, and then BAM scandal / drama


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 25, 2010)

This is...oddly entertaining. Silly in places, but a fun read for sure. I love how the Mangaka acknowledged the influence of _Twelfth Night_ (I kept thinking about it when reading this Manga) with a panel of one of the characters actually reading it -- that was a great touch. They've also chosen a very interesting topic for a Manga -- not only are they using the Mulan-esque style of the girl stepping in for her family by pretending to be a man, they're also addressing this odd issue of Women's Ski Jumping being excluded from the Olympics. I had no idea about any of this, and it's actually very interesting that this kind of thing is still going on in the supposedly 'modern' era of 2010. I looked it up, and it seems as if people are now hoping to get it included in the 2014 games, but even that hasn't shown much progress, if any. It's a truly sad situation.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 9, 2010)

Bankai Ichigo

New chapter 

dun dun dun!!!


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't wait for the next chapter and see how Nono will react


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh wow


----------



## Ceria (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah it's pretty obvious given the state she's in and what he's doing


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 23, 2010)

This manga ended this year in Japan but the scans are some volumes behind.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2010)

Holy fuuuuuck that cliffhanger


----------



## Ceria (Dec 23, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> This manga ended this year in Japan but the scans are some volumes behind.



WHAT? damn that's hard to believe. 

and yes, one hell of a cliffhanger.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2010)

There can't be a clichee KYAAAA reaction since someone would hear it downstairs.

Also I'm starting to question how realistic this manga is.... can you really confine such boobs that much with a corset?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm really starting to hate Kishitani. He was blatantly molesting Nono when he was undressing her.

I'm also wondering about the "love triangle" in the latest chapter....

Does Amatsu like Yuuta/Nono or Kourogi....?


----------



## Ceria (Dec 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> There can't be a clichee KYAAAA reaction since someone would hear it downstairs.
> 
> Also I'm starting to question how realistic this manga is.... can you really confine such boobs that much with a corset?



When Kourogi said "did you see" i think it's pretty obvious that she knows, since she also reportedly gave Nono baths while he was injured. 

yeah, there's also the rise in her chest that a normal guy shouldn't have. 

but something else, since the emperor is now in the inter high contest should nono have to date him?



~Scrooge~ said:


> I'm really starting to hate Kishitani. He was blatantly molesting Nono when he was undressing her.
> 
> I'm also wondering about the "love triangle" in the latest chapter....
> 
> Does Amatsu like Yuuta/Nono or Kourogi....?



Yeah, Amatsu's feelings seem mysterious, if he likes yuuta or not remains unseen. Kishitani's leaving the friend zone, and into the enemy zone after what he pulled, or grabbed as the case would be.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm still rooting for Kishitani


----------



## Kirath (Dec 24, 2010)

~Scrooge~ said:


> I'm really starting to hate Kishitani. He was blatantly molesting Nono when he was undressing her.
> 
> I'm also wondering about the "love triangle" in the latest chapter....
> 
> Does Amatsu like Yuuta/Nono or Kourogi....?



Same here, I even expect him to blackmail Nono...


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 24, 2010)

Ceria said:


> WHAT? damn that's hard to believe.
> 
> and yes, one hell of a cliffhanger.




Yeah, I took a look on mangaupdates and it's complete with 13 volumes. The good news: the scans are up to volume 8.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 24, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Yeah, I took a look on mangaupdates and it's complete with 13 volumes. The good news: the scans are up to volume 8.



whew, so we still got a ways to go. i was a bit worried there thinking maybe there was an abrupt ending or maybe it wasn't finished properly. 

-scrooge, i didn't know about the love triangle since i only now read 85. So it's kourogi that Amatsu is interested in, and those glares at yuuta explain it.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 25, 2010)

"And there is one guy outside the love triangle"

Owned, Kishitani


----------



## Kirath (Dec 26, 2010)

So Nono is gay?


----------



## Ceria (Dec 26, 2010)

No, she's not gay, but the other girl seems to like the guy character that Nono plays even though i think she knows about nono's true gender. 

maybe she's acting that way to protect Nono from any assumption that she may be a girl.


----------



## Kirath (Dec 26, 2010)

To me it looked like Nono was the one initiating the kiss. :-/


----------



## Zaru (Dec 29, 2010)

Kishitani got what he deserved, kick to DA FACE


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 29, 2010)

Did he honestly see it go any other way? I think Nono was rather restrained then.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2010)

How old are the characters supposed to be again? I can never tell with that artstyle.


----------



## Kirath (Dec 30, 2010)

~16 I think. But I find it funny that Nono thinks that she can only participate at the Olympics once, because she will look too womanly 4 years later. How much more feminine can a girl/woman look than she already does?!


----------



## Kirath (Jan 7, 2011)

So, another Emperor, huh?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2011)

Kirath said:


> ~16 I think. But I find it funny that Nono thinks that she can only participate at the Olympics once, because she will look too womanly 4 years later. How much more feminine can a girl/woman look than she already does?!



Well her butt and boobs aren't exactly going to get smaller, y' know?

Also I'm waiting for the inevitable terror of Nono having her period during a jump.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2011)

Apologize to my cat.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2011)

So you caught up with it Vino?

New chapter out.

He really looks like a monster, going by his physical abilities.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, seems rather chilling, this super elite guy and how he's probably going to be shown up by a girl.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't get the trans. It said "jump one meter" but it's more like one meter above his own height


----------



## Kirath (Jan 13, 2011)

So, participating in the Olympics is worth getting raped by the Grinch? I think that Japanese people take this whole "honor, pride, family name etc. stuff" way too seriously...


----------



## Ceria (Jan 13, 2011)

I knew something was going to happen when she was leaving alone, i thought the emperor was going to do something, not that douche.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah, the chapter ending that way was quite horrible.

At least we'll have Kishitani to the rescue, and he may realize what a douche he has been.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2011)

Shit dayum, that's a lot of terrible developments in this manga


----------



## Smoke (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone else fap to ch 84?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2011)

There's no doubt! Nonomiya is gasping because of my *TECHNIQUE!!*


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 14, 2011)

My reaction to 83 (whatev): Wait what? What the fuck are you doing?  Fucking creeper.

EDIT: Where can I find the raws? I want rage more


----------



## Ceria (Jan 14, 2011)

she should have kicked him in the nuts and told him to fuck off.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone else happen to peek ahead and see what happened in the early 130's...


----------



## Ceria (Jan 14, 2011)

i take it that it's nothing good.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 14, 2011)

No spoilers, would be greatly appreciated.


Not even in spoiler tags, since we know those are useless anyways.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2011)

Ceria said:


> she should have kicked him in the nuts and told him to fuck off.



Nono has incredible leg strength, so that would be some permanent balls damage


----------



## Smoke (Jan 14, 2011)

Just read ch 88


currently waiting ch 89, with my penis in my hand


----------



## Ceria (Jan 14, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Just read ch 88
> 
> 
> currently waiting ch 89, with my penis in my hand



You too then 

yeah lets avoid spoilers if at all possible.


----------



## Kirath (Jan 14, 2011)

If the chapters are already out there, why do we get them only as one per week. I'mn not complaining, just curious.


----------



## Kirath (Jan 14, 2011)

Actually, I have no clue how much time it takes to scan, clean and translate a chapter. :-/


----------



## Smoke (Jan 15, 2011)

I just realized that all of Nono's problems are because of Emperor.


Emperor knew his skis were rigged, but he still jumped. Had he fixed them and jumped properly, the coach would have had his target on Emperor and the blondie guy. Not on Nono.


For emperor's sake, she dressed as Nonoriko during his jump against her, and that's why she got found out.


Also, had he not messed up his jump against Nono, he would have gone to IH, and he never would have thrown away that ski piece into the jungle. Nono wouldn't have gone to recover it and get sick. And then that jackass would never have felt her up in her sleep.


I HATE YOU EMPEROR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 15, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Anyone else happen to peek ahead and see what happened in the early 130's...



Do tell. Actually, where did you find the raws?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 15, 2011)

Smoke said:


> I just realized that all of Nono's problems are because of Emperor.
> 
> 
> Emperor knew his skis were rigged, but he still jumped. Had he fixed them and jumped properly, the coach would have had his target on Emperor and the blondie guy. Not on Nono.
> ...


Emperor can't hear you over the sound of having spy cameras installed in your girlfriend's room


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 15, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> Do tell. Actually, where did you find the raws?



It was a thread at mangafox for the development which linked to RuneScape Gold which has raws for 100 onwards maybe. I will not speak of what happened.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 17, 2011)

Dammit Kishitani, I was about to finish


----------



## Ceria (Jan 18, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Dammit Kishitani, I was about to finish



finish... he hadn't even... 

oh... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



god damn. i guess i can say he enjoyed himself prior to having his face destroyed  

there just might be a chance for kishitani yet, go in there and finish her


----------



## viduka0101 (Jan 18, 2011)

off topic but which manga is this?anyone knows?

this is last page of the Nononono scans,just wondering


edit:never mind,found out it was Sket Dance


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 18, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> It was a thread at mangafox for the development which linked to RuneScape Gold which has raws for 100 onwards maybe. I will not speak of what happened.



I can't read japanese. Link to the chapter this event that your scared to talk about happened in???


----------



## Smoke (Jan 23, 2011)

At newest chap..........really?



REALLY??????????????


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Alright. I saw the chapter waveblade was talking about. I almost want to drop the series because of it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishitani needs to fucking die


----------



## Kirath (Jan 24, 2011)

Kishitani learned a valuable lesson: Molesting girls is bad.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 25, 2011)

It's that time of the week guys! (Chapter 90)


----------



## Ceria (Jan 25, 2011)

Kishitani learns another valuable lesson


*Spoiler*: __ 



never turn your back on a guy with a knife, even if it's to hug a nude girl. 

I believe admiral Akbar would agree:


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2011)

Well now he has all the more reason to kill him.

Self-defense, with a witness even!

And everything went better than expected 


Bitches who read the raws, don't spoil my prediction fun


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 26, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Well now he has all the more reason to kill him.
> 
> Self-defense, with a witness even!
> 
> ...



Which one are you talking about? Kishitani or Hino?


----------



## Rache (Jan 26, 2011)

What i saw from the 3rd chapter onwards


----------



## Ceria (Jan 26, 2011)

supercell said:


> What i saw from the 3rd chapter onwards



That was from a long time ago, i don't believe its accurate anymore.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 26, 2011)

Stop tazmo has been going on FOREVER!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Which one are you talking about? Kishitani or Hino?


I'm talking about the creepy guy being killed in self-defense, with nono as the witness for the assault.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 27, 2011)

Fuck that hino bastard


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 30, 2011)

CHapter update!

Chapter 91


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2011)

Fucker should have just died

What's going to happen now


----------



## Smoke (Feb 1, 2011)

He's going to jail for 2 years


----------



## Kirath (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you remember this case:  

This shows that it's really not that easy to question somebody's gender.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2011)

Everything went better than expected


----------



## Smoke (Feb 6, 2011)

So 93 is out.


Looking at what's already happened to her, who thinks the guys are gonna beat her up until they find out she's a girl and then try to rape her and the shy kid who is spying on her will somehow save her and then they'll become closer.....somehow.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2011)

"What could he be thinking about behind those melancholic eyes of his?"
"I can't do anything about the sweat between my breasts"


----------



## Ceria (Feb 7, 2011)

Smoke said:


> So 93 is out.
> 
> 
> Looking at what's already happened to her, who thinks the guys are gonna beat her up until they find out she's a girl and then try to rape her and the shy kid who is spying on her will somehow save her and then they'll become closer.....somehow.



That's my thought too, but if they find out she's a girl will the whole blackmail thing start again? will kishitani have to take another knife in the back???


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2011)

Nono can just facekick them


----------



## Smoke (Feb 7, 2011)

Blow jobs all around!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 8, 2011)

So what now?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2011)

Holy shit how heavy must that weight have been?

Wearing different underwear is one thing but those boobs are way too huge by now, how is Nono gonna last another two years with those melons?


----------



## Kirath (Feb 16, 2011)

Hilarious new chapter


----------



## Smoke (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought this chapter was gonna go in a totally different direction.


I was getting ready to do the thing that Nono doesn't know anything about.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah that chapter kind of had me surprised, what happened when all those guys ganged up on nono? 

it was funny that this new kid smells pussy but thinks that liking nono makes him gay


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2011)

This chapter 
Nono is so clueless


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 24, 2011)

Newest chapter @ 

slowpoke.jpeg


----------



## Ceria (Feb 25, 2011)

Vino said:


> Newest chapter @
> 
> slowpoke.jpeg



 Yeah it was pretty crazy, nice rack though


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonomiya. Conqueror of male underwear.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 14, 2011)

Ch 100 


so hot........near the end that is


----------



## Ceria (Mar 14, 2011)

Indeed, It really makes me question Kourogi's intentions with Yuuta, is she into girls more than she thinks she is?


----------



## Kirath (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok, there is no way she can't notice that that's a female body!


----------



## Ceria (Mar 14, 2011)

She's known about it since the time Nono got really injured and was unconscious for a few weeks, Yuuta's childhood friend and Kourogi supposedly cleaned his body and there's a frame where she's griping about "how come you didn't tell me".

It's confusing explaining this manga, which sex to you refer to the main character as, him or her?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Dat bath scene


----------



## Kirath (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> She's known about it since the time Nono got really injured and was unconscious for a few weeks, Yuuta's childhood friend and Kourogi supposedly cleaned his body and there's a frame where she's griping about "how come you didn't tell me".
> 
> It's confusing explaining this manga, which sex to you refer to the main character as, him or her?



Are you sure? It didn't seem that way in the latest chapter. :-/


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 18, 2011)

So I read the ending and I'm really disappointed.

Fuck you Elfein laid author.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Keep your spoilers to yourself


----------



## Ceria (Mar 18, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Are you sure? It didn't seem that way in the latest chapter. :-/



I don't know if she's deliberately forcing herself to think of nono as a guy or not. But it did seem like she didn't know, she was reaching for the goods but got blocked.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2011)

"Reaching for the goods" 

But what the hell is she gonna think when Nono says something like "something on my body that I don't want others to see". 

And damn, Amatsu winning there. Nono better fuck shit up at inter high.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2011)

seems like i am missing out on a great manga 

but i need to catch up to elfen lied first


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2011)

Terashi


----------



## Smoke (Mar 28, 2011)

I want Terashi to get pulverized into the ground.


I also want that guy who looks like a girl to eat his words when Nono beats everyone.


I also want more Nono being groped by guys that found out she's a girl.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheaters gonna cheat, though.

Nono will prevail anyway, but there's quite some competition here.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with the more Nono fondling, the more the better. 

god damn that Terashi, what an arrogant fuck.


----------



## Arkeus (Mar 29, 2011)

Kurougi should fondle nono more, no question.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 29, 2011)

Nono needs to stop cockblocking her. Kurougi wants it.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2011)

So many sides in this, not all of them unlikeable. Nono gotta crush them all though.

Lol at the girl boy thinking nono must be weak


----------



## Kirath (Apr 1, 2011)

Terashi is a little like me, even though I'm not that tall or buff or arrogant... But I like cats and cute stuff^^


----------



## Fran (Apr 1, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Terashi is a little like me, even though I'm not that tall or buff or arrogant... But I like cats and cute stuff^^


----------



## Ceria (Apr 2, 2011)

Did anyone else sense the "you're gonna get raped" vibe from that guy with the intense glare at the kid who wants to be a girl.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2011)

That was quite a declaration. Nice that nono finally reconfirms her goals.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2011)

Two new chapters since my last post, things not looking too good for our heroes


----------



## Goom (Apr 18, 2011)

Just started this yesterday and caught up with scans today. 

Terashi is boss. That is all.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2011)

Fucking committee chairman


----------



## Kirath (May 17, 2011)

Who is that guy in the end again? The one who harassed Nono before?


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2011)

What the flying Elfen Lied on skies fuck just happened at the end of chapter 110?


----------



## Goom (May 18, 2011)

No idea who that is.  It can't be the coach since he went to jail....


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2011)

Looks like our 3 "heroes" aren't gonna win this after all


----------



## Kirath (Jun 18, 2011)

The art gets just ridiculous sometimes, check out this panel for example: shunpo must also be the slowest movement ever 

o.O


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh shit son, Makino making an announcement?


----------



## Goom (Jun 19, 2011)

More people beating the shit out of each other, yay.  Emperor and that other guy look almost the same too, I forgot who he is since I haven't read this in so long.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 14, 2011)

What a jump. But now that everyone from their team jumped, how can they possibly make it to the second round?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2011)

What the fuck just happened at the end of chapter 115


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 23, 2011)

This shit ain't over yet?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 23, 2011)

They should work on Kimi no Iru machi instead.


----------



## stream (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow. These are the times you remember that the mangaka wrote Elfen Lied.

In his world, there are few people better than cockroaches. I mean, this guy and his Akemi whore in Ikebukuro...


----------



## Destin (Aug 13, 2011)

Chapter 117



Lol, wut.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2011)

Crazy backstory. Human sacrifice, I mean really?


----------



## stream (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, Nononono feels more and more on the edge of the twilight zone


----------



## Destin (Aug 28, 2011)

Chapter 118 is out.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2011)

Didn't expect them to step back, but then again it couldn't just end here.

Kishitani's wound is still an issue, though.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 13, 2011)

RAW spoilers?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2012)

Will be interesting to see how Emperor jumps with longer Skis. But to make up that difference with a lower start point seems even more difficult.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2012)

I remember reading that it finished a while ago, the scans are just slow (low priority)


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, it finished one year ago or so. The author started or will start a new series soon (I saw an annoucement at mangahelpers)


----------



## Smoke (Feb 5, 2012)

The newest chap just came out.



Terashi crying really made me laugh.


----------



## Syed (Feb 5, 2012)

Priceless.


----------



## Kirath (Feb 6, 2012)

Terashi will jump too recklessly and fall, that's my prediction.^^


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2012)

Emperor showed them who's boss. But that makes me wonder how far behind Nono really is.


----------



## Kirath (Feb 21, 2012)

New chapters are out.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2012)

That jump better make everyone's jaws drop to the floor.


----------



## stream (Mar 6, 2012)

When it takes a whole chapter just to start the jump, you can bet that the next chapter will be entirely about Nono flying and jaws hitting the floor... I just hope that we will have time to see her land and get the result 

No actually you know what she's gonna fall


----------



## Ceria (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I remember reading that it finished a while ago, the scans are just slow (low priority)



since stream's not doing the top three, maybe they could pick up this one and breaker new waves. 

Decent chapter, i haven't followed it too closely, stopped reading at some point due to loss of interest but its not too bad now.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2012)

That... kick. What the fuck, Kishitani. Those panels seemed like his imagination, but it actually happened?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2012)

Fucking Kishitani, jumping in that condition.


----------



## tom (Jun 23, 2012)

This is why the manga is really called nononono! Dang, what are the chances he sticks the landing now?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2012)

Regardless of whether he manages to land, the injury will be horrible. His career should be over even if he survives.


----------



## stream (Jun 23, 2012)

Between the chances of this last image being a dream, Kishitani miraculously landing correctly, or simply another team retiring for some reason, I am finding hard to be very stressed by the result.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2012)

Holy shit, what a finish.

I'm not sure if this is now a cliffhanger or not. I mean, won't somebody give him medical attention already?


----------



## tom (Jul 2, 2012)

Kishitani is such a boss right now


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 2, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> can anyone explain why this is Seinen?  It has a lot of shoujo cliches. Though it's definitely a guy drawing it. I may be biased too.


Despite what is commonly believed, the demographics are set by the magazine publishing the title, regardless of content.

Besides, this _manga_ has elements not present in many _shoujo_, including artwork.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 2, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Despite what is commonly believed, the demographics are set by the magazine publishing the title, regardless of content.
> 
> Besides, this _manga_ has elements not present in many _shoujo_, including artwork.



You're a bit late with your reply, lol.

The joke is that this manga is by the guy who made Elfen Lied, which was basically a psychopathic gorefest. It shines through occasionally when crazy facial expressions and some heavy violence happen.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2012)

What? 

That's it?

It ends without showing the olympics?


----------



## tom (Aug 27, 2012)

That's exactly how I felt. So anticlimactic. It feels like the author got bored or fired or something.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

It doesn't feel like a "rushed" ending, those are usually combined with sudden rushed developments. Up untilt his chapter it felt perfectly normal.

But maybe he realized it'd be too bullshit to have a girl with noticeable boobs pass as a guy at the fucking OLYMPICS, and thus left it open-ended on purpose.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 28, 2012)

this turned bullshit the moment the fucking psycho coach is introduced.


----------



## Scratchy (Aug 28, 2012)

^
Sure as fuck wasn't the best decision, but it was still pretty good overall.


----------



## tom (Aug 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> It doesn't feel like a "rushed" ending, those are usually combined with sudden rushed developments. Up untilt his chapter it felt perfectly normal.
> 
> But maybe he realized it'd be too bullshit to have a girl with noticeable boobs pass as a guy at the fucking OLYMPICS, and thus left it open-ended on purpose.



Well, it wasn't really open ended. At the end of the chapter she's at the olympics and actually won the gold medal: chapter 14


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

How did I miss that image


----------



## Scratchy (Aug 28, 2012)

Same here


----------

